# 28.5in Video and Pics



## Mackman

*28.5in Storm Video and Pics*

Just got done plowing 28.5in storm 30min south of Philly. We got hammered. Here are some pics and Videos.


----------



## Mackman

*This is funny a guy is filling up tidy Cat litter buckets with diesel :laughing:*










Videos are coming waiting for them to upload.


----------



## AiRhed

Nice pics. Hope he's using it for heat or fires and not fuel!


----------



## Mackman




----------



## Mackman

I made this Video just for you Chevy Guys. I had good old Bob Seger in the cd player. It is kinda long but i did do alittle stacking. So i hope it doesn't bore you 

BTW my truck is stick so trying to hold the camera and shift is alittle hard lol


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

I Was Out Plowing and I saw your truck going down Smithbridge. That was probley the biggest strom i have ever plowed.


----------



## AiRhed

"just makin money"payuppayuppayup Something for consideration.....that's a chevy song.


----------



## Mackman

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;991073 said:


> I Was Out Plowing and I saw your truck going down Smithbridge. That was probley the biggest strom i have ever plowed.


What part of smithbridge?? I plow 3 roads off of smithbridge.


----------



## Mackman

AiRhed;991075 said:


> "just makin money"payuppayuppayup Something for consideration.....that's a chevy song.


I know its a chevy song. I was doing it to be a smartazz. LOL

I'm going into my normal job tonight after the Superbowl to haul snow. So i will have a pics and videos of that too.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics! Your lucky, 20 minutes NE of Philly and we only got between 12-18! Still a good day all in all!


----------



## AiRhed

That's a good pic. Stick that in you sig.


----------



## 2COR517

Little ice in the grill there, fella. You plow mostly roads?


----------



## mike psd

nice job mack man :salute: get your sleep brother next storm tuesday into weds fingers crossed it comes north


----------



## bacwudzme

Nice pics and videos man!


----------



## nicksplowing

nice pics and vids brandon


----------



## z400

What a killer snow all of you guys in that area received!
Sweet pictures!
Love the cat theme.


----------



## WIPensFan

Your truck looks real cool!! That's a rough storm, rest up a little.

Funny listening to you talk with your accent. The University of Wisconsin mens college basketball coach is Bo Ryan. He's from Philly and I thought he was narrating your video. :laughing:


----------



## mansf123

Thats a nice looking truck


----------



## 2005_Sierra

WIPensFan;991307 said:


> Your truck looks real cool!! That's a rough storm, rest up a little.
> 
> Funny listening to you talk with your accent. The University of Wisconsin mens college basketball coach is Bo Ryan. He's from Philly and I thought he was narrating your video. :laughing:


i didn't notice any accent. and this was definatly a good storm, better get home and rest up for tuesday night


----------



## Mackman

2COR517;991166 said:


> Little ice in the grill there, fella. You plow mostly roads?


Yea i do all Roads. Only have 2 driveways. I HATE plowing driveways. They are a PITA.



mike psd;991183 said:


> nice job mack man :salute: get your sleep brother next storm tuesday into weds fingers crossed it comes north


I know cant wait. 8-10in maybe


bacwudzme;991193 said:


> Nice pics and videos man!


Thanks



nicksplowing;991266 said:


> nice pics and vids brandon


thanks Nick



z400;991294 said:


> What a killer snow all of you guys in that area received!
> Sweet pictures!
> Love the cat theme.


Yea it was bad. But i couldnt ask for more out of my truck and plow. They worked hard and never one issue.


WIPensFan;991307 said:


> Your truck looks real cool!! That's a rough storm, rest up a little.
> 
> Funny listening to you talk with your accent. The University of Wisconsin mens college basketball coach is Bo Ryan. He's from Philly and I thought he was narrating your video. :laughing:


Just got 8hrs sleep now i got to go to work and drive a tri axle to haul snow. Dont be making fan of my philly accent lol.


----------



## sailscall01

Nice video!!! We are going to hit again on Wednesday!! Godd tunes to plow too!!!


----------



## sparksrides

nice video, I thought about making one when I saw the snow rolling 2 foot off the top of my plow. it was a great storm till I hit a high pressure gas meter with a skid steer trying to clean up some loading docks, oh well s--t happens at least I didn't blow up kinda embarrassing thou. by the way its a FORD world and you defiantly have a nice one


----------



## fordpsd

Sweet pictures and videos. Love the truck too.
Hopefully this next storm will keep coming north and will hit us here in RI, that last storm just missed us to the south.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS

Mackman;991138 said:


> What part of smithbridge?? I plow 3 roads off of smithbridge.


After you get off 202 past brusters and alittle before the hill.I live at the red house with the red barn. I was plowing in mikes FORD.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Nice video, looks like the stop signs with the white trim are optional in PA too.


----------



## FisherVMan

wesportThat 350 with those big tires looks like a billy bad a*s outfit .................. very sharp with that big yellow plow. Looks like it handles it nicely. Great old music on the cd . I would plow with ya any time! Keep up the good work and I hope you made some serious money with that storm! Thank god someone is getting to plow something


----------



## plowking35

Bore me, No 
Made me car sick tho.
I hope you are paid by the hour. That plow looked like you brought a teaspoon to dig out the sahara desert.
That video just confirmed why I own a blizzard.


----------



## Mackman

plowking35;992482 said:


> Bore me, No
> Made me car sick tho.
> I hope you are paid by the hour. That plow looked like you brought a teaspoon to dig out the sahara desert.
> That video just confirmed why I own a blizzard.


I do get paid by the hour. That's why i went with a good old straight blade.payup


----------



## EXTREMEV

plowking35;992482 said:


> Bore me, No
> Made me car sick tho.
> I hope you are paid by the hour. That plow looked like you brought a teaspoon to dig out the sahara desert.
> That video just confirmed why I own a blizzard.


oh get real! let me guess u get no snow on your windsheild with your big bad blizzard, ya right.


----------



## plowking35

I dont want to drag this thread down. Pm me if you want to discuss why I like my blizzard.
His truck looks good, and plows great.
Fishers scrape like garbage, just like my MVP's did.
I also run GM's but I like his ford.
We pushed 18" in Dec and loved the 8611 LP
I also run an 8' fisher on 1 truck, but we dont do allot of roads.
I can clear a culdesac road in 3 passes tho


----------



## Mackman

plowking35;992503 said:


> I dont want to drag this thread down. Pm me if you want to discuss why I like my blizzard.
> His truck looks good, and plows great.
> Fishers scrape like garbage, just like my MVP's did.
> I also run GM's but I like his ford.
> We pushed 18" in Dec and loved the 8611 LP
> I also run an 8' fisher on 1 truck, but we dont do allot of roads.
> I can clear a culdesac road in 3 passes tho


You can talk about your mighty blizzard in this thread i dont care. But i will always buy fisher


----------



## Dan85

Cool pics and video man! Hopefully we can get some snow up here! How is your 6.0 treating you?

I went to Philly last summer to look at Penn Design with my girlfriend, she's chasing her masters , and I made sure to ask about how much snow you guys get down there, guess I should have convinced her to go to Philly!



plowking35;992503 said:


> I dont want to drag this thread down. Pm me if you want to discuss why I like my blizzard.
> His truck looks good, and plows great.
> Fishers scrape like garbage, just like my MVP's did.
> I also run GM's but I like his ford.
> We pushed 18" in Dec and loved the 8611 LP
> I also run an 8' fisher on 1 truck, but we dont do allot of roads.
> I can clear a culdesac road in 3 passes tho


I hear ya, we have two 8611s and they move nasty amounts of snow!

- Dan


----------



## mrmagnum

Nice Truck and Plow MackMan.


----------



## blk90s13

Nice pictures and videos that was one hell of a storm 


wish my Dodge is that quiet on the inside lol


----------



## goatboy1

*Great pics*

have bought 2004 f350 and brand new 8.5 arctic poly galvanized yet in the city of the 2010 winter games we haven't seen a snowflake since november 2009...dang!


----------



## stumpslawncare

Nice Video, You need to get a sticky pod or some type of truck mount to hold your camera. Free's up your hands and the video is steadier.. 

I wish we would get some nice snow like that around here! Calling for 7-12 inches tonight!


----------



## phillyplowking1

Calling for another 14''-20'' tonight and tomarrow this year is crazy 3 storms 20'' plus after this storm its gonna ge a record snow amount year.


----------



## Mackman

FisherVMan;992474 said:


> wesportThat 350 with those big tires looks like a billy bad a*s outfit .................. very sharp with that big yellow plow. Looks like it handles it nicely. Great old music on the cd . I would plow with ya any time! Keep up the good work and I hope you made some serious money with that storm! Thank god someone is getting to plow something


You gotta love good old bob seger. Calling for 14-20in tonight.



Dan85;992561 said:


> Cool pics and video man! Hopefully we can get some snow up here! How is your 6.0 treating you?
> 
> I went to Philly last summer to look at Penn Design with my girlfriend, she's chasing her masters and I made sure to ask about how much snow you guys get down there, guess I should have convinced her to go to Philly!


6.0 Has been running great. I couldnt ask for anything more out of it. Runs like a raped ape.ussmileyflag



mrmagnum;992690 said:


> Nice Truck and Plow MackMan.


Thanks



blk90s13;992758 said:


> Nice pictures and videos that was one hell of a storm
> wish my Dodge is that quiet on the inside lol


Thanks



stumpslawncare;993230 said:


> Nice Video, You need to get a sticky pod or some type of truck mount to hold your camera. Free's up your hands and the video is steadier..
> 
> I wish we would get some nice snow like that around here! Calling for 7-12 inches tonight!


Yea i do need a pod of some kind. Holding it with my hand sucks. I will try again tonight to make another one.



phillyplowking1;993240 said:


> Calling for another 14''-20'' tonight and tomarrow this year is crazy 3 storms 20'' plus after this storm its gonna ge a record snow amount year.


Bring it on. Mother Nature cant make enough snow to stop my ford/fisher or me.


----------



## WIPensFan

"Bring it on. Mother Nature cant make enough snow to stop my ford/fisher or me."

He...He!! Hope you knocked on wood. SNAAAP! :crying:


----------



## Greenwalt

You got a real sharp looking truck, I really like it. Done anything to that powerchoke??


----------



## Mackman

WIPensFan;993378 said:


> "Bring it on. Mother Nature cant make enough snow to stop my ford/fisher or me."
> 
> He...He!! Hope you knocked on wood. SNAAAP! :crying:


Mother Nature is a joke. I hope she hears me LMAO:laughing:



Greenwalt;993406 said:


> You got a real sharp looking truck, I really like it. Done anything to that powerchoke??


No 100% stock. I did have a chip for about 3months then sold it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

18-24" for us over the next 24 hours or so! Record snowfall here we come!!


----------



## Mackman

J&R Landscaping;993880 said:


> 18-24" for us over the next 24 hours or so! Record snowfall here we come!!


payuppayup Good to hear


----------



## phillyplowking1

i def picked a good year to buy some new trucks i already paid my new duramax off in the first december storm $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ all my equipment i can def handle any thing mother nature has to throw at us lol the boss v is the best plow made made every big storm we get the more i love them plows one truck with a boss v will do the work of 3 straight blades . i like them way better than my blizzard i went out with my blizzard 810 on sunday salting and touching up some schools i like the v so much better i still have a ton of meyers straight blades out running these storms but i like to put them on the hourly contracts lol meyers has def made me a ton of money over the years . its so much better theses days with v plows , protech pushers , and diesel pickups .


----------



## wannabeplowing

28.5" is nothing Man looks like a lot of green lol. And I love the look of your truck!! We just had a 7" "storm" over about 4 days much easier to handle than 28"!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Vroom Vroom Nice truck and pics!!


----------



## cpsnowremoval

we got 14 inched in southern Wisconsin 
seems like winter came in like a lamb and is going out like a lion


----------



## ken643

Sweet Looking truck!!!


----------



## joef450snowplow

truck sounds sweet in the video


----------



## deere615

Nice pictures and videos I subscribed to you


----------

